# Starting My Smoke cigar lounge (Home cigar room)



## cion

The making of:

Mo Smoke Cigar Lounge - Home cigar room/Man cave

These are rough shots of how things look right now. 







The wood beam is pretty much where the wall will be put up. The room is going to be 15x14x8.








Partial bathroom I will be keeping. Side door to my house.








Just another angle. This wall and door hides a walk in closet roughly 3x5. This week starts demolition of this wall, and wall inside this closet opening up a little more space under the stairs.








Closet again, and wall where my old diecast cars used to be, where I'll hang the TV.

I'm anxious to get started. I'm trying to figure out how I'm doing my ventilation system which I started a discussion on here:

puffdotcom/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/340910-cfm-question

If you have any advice or suggestions please feel free.

Photos will come once a week. I'm hoping to have this up and smoking by the Mayweather fight...we'll see.

eace:


----------



## bdeditch

Should look good


----------



## OtismyMan

good luck...can't wait to see the finished product.:smoke2:


----------



## shong87

how exciting


----------



## MNwoods

Looks fun! Will be curious to see the end result.


----------



## cion

Thanks guys! I'm up now 4:30 AM I'm so excited to get started. 8:30 AM the contractor will be ringing my bell LOL!!

Ok, This is the HVAC blueprint I came up with based on the advice I have got from various sources including this as well as other threads here and abroad. Tell me what you guys think.

















We're knocking down a couple of walls today, and possibly cutting the ceiling to see how we're running things above head. Last week we measured 13" above to play with, so we'll see. More pics coming!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Look great. Can't wait to see the progress. One question. What is the garage duct heater for. Is it to pull air in or out?


----------



## cion

DanTheSmoker said:


> Look great. Can't wait to see the progress. One question. What is the garage duct heater for. Is it to pull air in or out?


What you see there isn't the actual duct heater, but the portable AC heat exhaust and condensation tube will go through the wall into my garage. I have an unfinished garage that is pretty cold and ventilated all year round. It can stand a little heat from the AC. The duct heater will feed the main room and the bathroom.

The main room is my recreation room. The words such as "garage" are the side of the home any duct will exit.


----------



## quo155

Cion, I'm looking forward to seeing your progress photos and the end result!


----------



## cion

quo155 said:


> Cion, I'm looking forward to seeing your progress photos and the end result!


Thanks Tommy! I will post photos once a week as we get things done. Thanks for your help brother.


----------



## cion

Ok brothers, I know it's been a while since an update, between my contractor and myself we were sick and vacation etc. etc. We got some work done today, AND I got my fans!! Who-hoo!!

Photos below!


















































We tore down the wall from previous photos and the wall to access under the steps. We also started framing for the wall to enclose the room and put up the door.

A nice amount of work for a day.


----------



## gtechva

When you said fans I was thinking you had a cheering section. Lol Can't wait to see the finished product. Good luck and good for you.


----------



## cion

Thanks! Can't wait to smoke my first stick in here!


----------



## CraigT78

Is that vortex 8" for your exhaust? I am also looking into venting my man cave of 220 sq/ft and am thinking I will need a 12" fan for the proper number of air changes. What is the other fan for?


----------



## cion

CraigT78 said:


> Is that vortex 8" for your exhaust? I am also looking into venting my man cave of 220 sq/ft and am thinking I will need a 12" fan for the proper number of air changes. What is the other fan for?


No. The vortex will connect to the hotpod duct heater to bring in fresh air and heat in the winter season. The other fan below that, I have 3 of them totalling 840 CFM will pull out the smoke. I also have an additional fan in the bathroom in the room that will help exhaust if needed, however I doubt I'd need that much ever.


----------



## cion

If you scroll up a bit CraigT78 you can see the ceiling diagram I drew out. That breaks down what my system will look like and what's being used.


----------



## csschrader

Hi Cion, I'm not an HVAC expert, but if you have common ducting for your smoke fans with your bathroom fan, but don't plan to always run your bathroom fan (switched separately, I presume) then don't you run the risk of pushing some of the smoke out through the bathroom fan when the fans are running? It may be worth keeping the bathroom fan on a separate duct. The reverse is true as well. If you were to be using the room but not have the room fans running and someone drops a deuce in the bathroom, hits the fan...you'd get some of that odor backing out through the main room fans (again, assuming they weren't running).


----------



## CraigT78

Why did you decide to use an inline fan for the make up air? Any reason a vent from the outside wouldn't have just pulled the air in from the exhaust? I ask because I am looking into venting my space as well, but plan on using a window A/C and the open sides of the window for the make up air. I am still in research mode, so any info you can share would help. My plan is to use a muffled 10" - 12" fan for the exhaust via a register and flex duct and vent it outside via a wall duct. I don't have enough posts to put a link, but you can google Hyper Fan 701430 Stealth 10 inch.
Thoughts?


----------



## cion

CraigT78 said:


> Why did you decide to use an inline fan for the make up air? Any reason a vent from the outside wouldn't have just pulled the air in from the exhaust? I ask because I am looking into venting my space as well, but plan on using a window A/C and the open sides of the window for the make up air. I am still in research mode, so any info you can share would help. My plan is to use a muffled 10" - 12" fan for the exhaust via a register and flex duct and vent it outside via a wall duct. I don't have enough posts to put a link, but you can google Hyper Fan 701430 Stealth 10 inch.
> Thoughts?


I went with the inline because I didn't want to rely solely on negative pressure replenishing my room with fresh air, especially if I have guest and have to utilize all fans...we're talking roughly 1000 CFMs of air being pulled out the room. If I didn't have almost an equal amount of fresh air being blown back in, the negative pressure would be enormous pulling air from everything from the cracks and crevices. This wouldn't be good and also can be a safety hazard if you're using any gases, stoves, or fumes around. Ultimately I'm not an HVAC specialist myself. I've gathered my knowledge from several sources including HVAC specialist. One of the knowledgeable sources is in this thread quo. Read through the thread. If you have any other questions or opinions please post. Thanks for your post.


----------



## cion

csschrader said:


> Hi Cion, I'm not an HVAC expert, but if you have common ducting for your smoke fans with your bathroom fan, but don't plan to always run your bathroom fan (switched separately, I presume) then don't you run the risk of pushing some of the smoke out through the bathroom fan when the fans are running? It may be worth keeping the bathroom fan on a separate duct. The reverse is true as well. If you were to be using the room but not have the room fans running and someone drops a deuce in the bathroom, hits the fan...you'd get some of that odor backing out through the main room fans (again, assuming they weren't running).


.

The bathroom fan will be connected to the other 3 exhaust fans going out one side of the house. This will be a completely separate set up off my house HVAC system and separate from the duct work bringing in fresh air. With the powerful exhaust fans I have I'm not worried about someone taking a dump and the smell coming in to kill the beautiful cigar aroma...The fans pulling air out would simply be too strong for odor to come the opposite direction. It would take a force stronger than my exhaust. Also everything will have its own switches. Check out my HVAC ceiling system I drew if you haven't. Should be on page one.


----------



## CraigT78

cion said:


> I went with the inline because I didn't want to rely solely on negative pressure replenishing my room with fresh air, especially if I have guest and have to utilize all fans...we're talking roughly 1000 CFMs of air being pulled out the room. If I didn't have almost an equal amount of fresh air being blown back in, the negative pressure would be enormous pulling air from everything from the cracks and crevices. This wouldn't be good and also can be a safety hazard if you're using any gases, stoves, or fumes around. Ultimately I'm not an HVAC specialist myself. I've gathered my knowledge from several sources including HVAC specialist. One of the knowledgeable sources is in this thread quo. Read through the thread. If you have any other questions or opinions please post. Thanks for your post.


I agree with you on pulling the air from all around. I didn't notice that you didn't have a window until now. So the fresh air fan makes sense. Good luck with your project, can't wait to hear the report on how everything worked!


----------



## cion

CraigT78 said:


> I agree with you on pulling the air from all around. I didn't notice that you didn't have a window until now. So the fresh air fan makes sense. Good luck with your project, can't wait to hear the report on how everything worked!


Thank you. Updates will continue until complete.


----------



## csschrader

cion said:


> .
> 
> The bathroom fan will be connected to the other 3 exhaust fans going out one side of the house. This will be a completely separate set up off my house HVAC system and separate from the duct work bringing in fresh air. With the powerful exhaust fans I have I'm not worried about someone taking a dump and the smell coming in to kill the beautiful cigar aroma...The fans pulling air out would simply be too strong for odor to come the opposite direction. It would take a force stronger than my exhaust. Also everything will have its own switches. Check out my HVAC ceiling system I drew if you haven't. Should be on page one.


I think I get what you're planning from your diagram. In your earlier post you mentioned that you'd never need to turn on the bathroom fan to help draw the smoke out. That gave me pause. I realized the bathroom fan would likely be switched separately from the other three fans and reminded me of a mistake that was made in my old house. Two bathrooms shared a common duct in my old place and when one fan was turned on in one bathroom, the smell from was pushed into the other unless both fans were running (just a little - they were small bathrooms with small fans). Since you've got three good sized fans pushing, I'm worried that if you leave the bathroom attached to the same ducting and don't run it at the same time you'll push some smoke into the bathroom. If your'e just using the bathroom fan, you will push some bathroom smells into the rest of room...


----------



## cion

csschrader said:


> I think I get what you're planning from your diagram. In your earlier post you mentioned that you'd never need to turn on the bathroom fan to help draw the smoke out. That gave me pause. I realized the bathroom fan would likely be switched separately from the other three fans and reminded me of a mistake that was made in my old house. Two bathrooms shared a common duct in my old place and when one fan was turned on in one bathroom, the smell from was pushed into the other unless both fans were running (just a little - they were small bathrooms with small fans). Since you've got three good sized fans pushing, I'm worried that if you leave the bathroom attached to the same ducting and don't run it at the same time you'll push some smoke into the bathroom. If your'e just using the bathroom fan, you will push some bathroom smells into the rest of room...


I understand completely what you're saying. I'll say this, I'm definitely NOT worried about sweet cigar smells going into the bathroom (which is in the cigar room itself - so it's bound to get fumes regardless - again, don't mind lol) Now, the reverse of that would be tragic...funky crap in the cigar room?... That would be a problem, but a VERY unlikely one being the fans I have to pull out unwanted odors, and 9 times out of 10, no one will be in my cigar room taking a dump unless they're smoking in which my exhaust fans would be running.


----------



## CraigT78

Cion - how is the progress? Did you have it finished by the fight?


----------



## smokinsound

I don't know if this input is too late. But with regards to the fresh air return, and exhaust ducting. I'm no expert, but I did put a great deal of thought and planning into my recording studios which are hermetically sealed. You might consider spreading the fresh air returns a little further away from the exhaust outlets in the room. This way as you exhaust old air, you can introduce fresh air into the room without it being sucked right back out. In my experience, smoke clears out much faster when you can run both systems simultaneously (One system pushes and cycles air in the room as the other system pulls out the old, hot air.) and then you can simply kill the exhaust fans when the smoke clears out. Some guys in studio world will have their fresh air ducts closer to the ground, and exhaust up towards the ceiling. I don't know if you have the space to do that, though. This is typically done during or just after framing is completed. Can't wait to see the finished room!


----------



## JordanSteeleWebb

Very excited to see the progress, friend! I have always wanted to create the perfect cigar lounge in my home, just a matter of time! Keep us updated!


----------



## cion

Hey guys, work has been slow. We are still doing the room, just haven't been that much work done for an update. We pretty much put up the drywall within the last month. Me and my contractor can only work on Sundays, and if he or I aren't available that's a week with no work done (obviously). So, an update with photos will come VERY soon...We ARE still getting it together.


----------



## elco69

cion said:


> Hey guys, work has been slow. We are still doing the room, just haven't been that much work done for an update. We pretty much put up the drywall within the last month. Me and my contractor can only work on Sundays, and if he or I aren't available that's a week with no work done (obviously). So, an update with photos will come VERY soon...We ARE still getting it together.


Thanks for the update, I am going to start planning my man cave/office/personal cigar lounge in about 6 months, so i am looking forward to how your is going to turn out.


----------



## JordanSteeleWebb

Awesome! If you don't mind me asking, how much is this costing you? About?


----------



## cion

elco69 said:


> Thanks for the update, I am going to start planning my man cave/office/personal cigar lounge in about 6 months, so i am looking forward to how your is going to turn out.


GREAT!! Good luck with that. I know you're excited! Any questions feel free, maybe some are already answered here already, but if not, I'll do my best. Thanks for he support. Again, photos coming soon. FYI, my room will not be totally complete until about next March as far as trimming, TV's, Bar, however, construction should be done soon. Money is a mofo! lol


----------



## cion

JordanSteeleWebb said:


> Awesome! If you don't mind me asking, how much is this costing you? About?


Wow, you know I haven't really been keeping tabs, but I've probably spent about $2,500-3,000 grand so far for materials (beams, drywall, clean up crew, some electrical) for the room, including ventilation equipment (NOT Duct work - haven't bought that yet). As far as the contractor, I lucked up, he's a friend of a friend, so he's doing it next to nothing, a fraction of the cost (hence sunday being his only FREE day) of course I have to buy all of the materials. Still not a bad deal. When everything is said and done, I'll probably be in the 10 grand range...TV's, bar etc. FYI, The contractor and myself is building a custom bar.


----------



## JordanSteeleWebb

That is lower than I expected actually, probably because of the contractor deal! Sweet! I hope it all turns out well!


----------



## CraigT78

Cion, 

Looking forward to seeing the final results! I installed my ventilation system a few weeks back and it works like a dream. I went with a Panasonic whisper-line 440 cfm fan and it clears the smoke out very well. My space is ~240 sq/ft, so its around 1920 cubic feet of air volume. I am getting about 12 air changes per hour. I have had up to 8 guys smoking in there at a time and I don't have lingering smoke, and most importantly nothing leaks into the rest of the house. I leave it running after poker night and the next morning the stale smoke smell is non-existent. Your room is going to be awesome, I can't wait to see the final pictures.


----------



## cion

JordanSteeleWebb said:


> That is lower than I expected actually, probably because of the contractor deal! Sweet! I hope it all turns out well!


Sure is! For the room a lone, cutting the ceiling running duct, electrical etc. he could easily charge me 6 grand. Like I said, I really lucked up.


----------



## cion

CraigT78 said:


> Cion,
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the final results! I installed my ventilation system a few weeks back and it works like a dream. I went with a Panasonic whisper-line 440 cfm fan and it clears the smoke out very well. My space is ~240 sq/ft, so its around 1920 cubic feet of air volume. I am getting about 12 air changes per hour. I have had up to 8 guys smoking in there at a time and I don't have lingering smoke, and most importantly nothing leaks into the rest of the house. I leave it running after poker night and the next morning the stale smoke smell is non-existent. Your room is going to be awesome, I can't wait to see the final pictures.


That's GREAT man! I'm SHOCKED you're only running 1 440 cfm fan and it clears up the room of eight people...wow...impressive. In total I'm going to have around 1000 or so CFM for the same space...so mines should definitely do the job. I was concerned with smoke hanging around the neck and nose after 5 or more people started smoking...that's why I went with extra CFM. I also got the duct heater for the winter...I hope that works well.


----------



## CraigT78

cion said:


> That's GREAT man! I'm SHOCKED you're only running 1 440 cfm fan and it clears up the room of eight people...wow...impressive. In total I'm going to have around 1000 or so CFM for the same space...so mines should definitely do the job. I was concerned with smoke hanging around the neck and nose after 5 or more people started smoking...that's why I went with extra CFM. I also got the duct heater for the winter...I hope that works well.


I think the ceiling fan helps a lot. My window is the source of the makeup air, and as you exhale you can watch the smoke drift towards the vent. The only problem I have is that the temp in the room shoots up very quickly when running the exhaust. When it's over 100 in Dallas, it can be up to 85 in my room. I am still working on a solution to that. The window A/C isn't enough to keep up when the room changes air every 4 minutes. I was thinking I might have to add a portable A/C for the summers. I have the room completely sealed from the rest of the house, no HVAC vents in my room. I don't know how the summers are up your way, but it is something to think about.


----------



## cion

CraigT78 said:


> I think the ceiling fan helps a lot. My window is the source of the makeup air, and as you exhale you can watch the smoke drift towards the vent. The only problem I have is that the temp in the room shoots up very quickly when running the exhaust. When it's over 100 in Dallas, it can be up to 85 in my room. I am still working on a solution to that. The window A/C isn't enough to keep up when the room changes air every 4 minutes. I was thinking I might have to add a portable A/C for the summers. I have the room completely sealed from the rest of the house, no HVAC vents in my room. I don't know how the summers are up your way, but it is something to think about.


Ahh..I see. See, I have no windows, just a side door, that I don't intend to keep open much. My rec room tends to be more cold than hot...especially in the winter seasons, that's why I bought a duct heater. I'll be pulling in roughly 900+ CFM's at MAX while pulling about 1,000 at MAX. Most days I don't intend on using more than 1 fan while I smoke a lone, unless things get really smokey, then I'll flip on the 2nd exhaust fan. Mines is also going to be separate from the house...well, I'm sure you seen my blueprint on page one. Anyway, an update with photos should be up within two weeks.


----------



## cion

Hey guys, I know it's been a LONG time, just giving an update. The room is pretty much the same right now. The room is STILL in the works, and work has been stalled for a few months due to financial and carpenter situations. Basically, when the money was available the person I had working wasn't available to work, and when he was, the money was tied up. I want you guys to know work will resume around March, and WILL be (for the most part) complete by June 2016. Thank you guys for inquiring, and things are still moving forward...well, will be lol. The cigar room will be complete with photos soon. Any questions, please feel free.

Here are some designs I came up with to give you guys a basic idea of what the room should look like when complete. Hope you like, suggestions welcomed.

*Never mind the furniture colors, I had to pick what the program had to offer*

Floor plan.

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...psotr2dymt.jpg

Back room, My computer desk, and another chair to relax in.

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...psiaixwngl.jpg

Fake fireplace heater. Small table for ash tray, PS4, remotes etc. 65" TV

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...psqkjhpn5s.jpg

This will be the bar/entertainment center, possibly humidor. 47" TV.

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...psc6x6y3xk.jpg

Below is a shot of what will be a wine bar.

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...psiy9osan7.jpg

couch with chaise

http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/a...ps3l12kajw.jpg


----------



## cion

This is pretty much the final rendering of what we expect to have once complete. Again, never mind the actual furniture or color, just using what the program had to create something as close to what I desire. We hope to get started on the within the next couple of weeks, and finish by May 2016. The updates will begin again. Thanks to all whom were and still interested in progress.

Floor plan



Fake Fire place, 65" TV, pallet wood on wall.



Back of room, my PC area.



Bar, 47" TV, Wine rack, humidor, stone on walls.



Back of room, PC area, Chair in corner, Bathroom.



Comments welcome! Thanks guys!


----------



## the1and0nly

I'm jealous - this is awesome.

I usually stick to the garage or back patio by the pool but will fire one up inside on special occasions (AZ summers - yikes!!)

Can't wait to see a final product.


----------



## cion

the1and0nly said:


> I'm jealous - this is awesome.
> 
> I usually stick to the garage or back patio by the pool but will fire one up inside on special occasions (AZ summers - yikes!!)
> 
> Can't wait to see a final product.


Thank you brother! I can't wait myself. It's been quite some time, and more money than I expected, but I spoke to my guy yesterday and we're back at it on the 20th of this month...so more photos coming then. :vs_cool::grin2:


----------



## MichiganSRT8

extremely jealous, as someone stuck in an apartment for the foreseeable future its fun being able to live through you, even if it still is in planning nice!


----------



## javman

I'm converting my man cave from a beer cave to a cigar cave. It will be strictly Drew Estate memorabilia on my walls. What product did you go with for the air exchanger? I've seen Rabbit air and a few others but not sure what would work best. I really don't want cigar smoke to leave the cave (room dimensions are 36x14 with lots of windows and double door entry), wife would have a fit. lol. Anyone out there have any cool DE stuff they'd like to sell me for my walls (Acid, Liga, UnderCrown, Ambrosia etc)? I currently have a collection of DE cutters in shadow boxes, a Chateau Real pic on canvas and a collection of cigar boxes mounted on the wall. Plenty of DE ashtrays, the cool pewter ones from Corona Cigar Co, an in wall humidor. Looking for forward to seeing your cave completed Cion.


----------



## seven20sticks

Best of luck... looking forward to keeping up with this project. Great ideas thus far!!


----------



## cion

Quick Update:

Did a lot of electrical work today. Not much to see, basically cut the ceiling in several place to run wiring for the heaters, switches and lights etc.

Everything is moving forward.








[/URL][/IMG]







Oh! and of course I bought this FINE LADY today to keep me warm and look pretty on those cold nights. lol This thing is GORGEOUS!!





Ok...Going on vacation, so no updates for 2 weeks.

Thanks guys!


----------



## cion

javman said:


> What product did you go with for the air exchanger? Looking for forward to seeing your cave completed Cion.


NICE! Thanks bro! All of the air equipment is broken down on the 1st two pages. Thanks for checking in, and I want to see your cave when it's done. :vs_cool:


----------



## FarmingEngineer

While not an HVAC expert, I do design building electrical systems, and work closely with mechanical engineers daily. You WILL want to prevent the backflow of gasses into the bathroom and vice versa. Try an inexpensive anti-backdraft damper. Better yet, the bathroom and rec room should be separate, and you should utilize one large fan for the exhaust of the rec room on a variable speed controller. Less money, should be less noise, and the best part, code-compliant! Just my $0.02


----------



## Scap

FarmingEngineer said:


> While not an HVAC expert, I do design building electrical systems, and work closely with mechanical engineers daily. You WILL want to prevent the backflow of gasses into the bathroom and vice versa. Try an inexpensive anti-backdraft damper. Better yet, the bathroom and rec room should be separate, and you should utilize one large fan for the exhaust of the rec room on a variable speed controller. Less money, should be less noise, and the best part, code-compliant! Just my $0.02


Those fans already have backdraft dampers. 

Op: Layout looks good to me. I kinda do this for a living so don't hesitate to ask any questions.


----------



## jmu51

so i know I'm just a newbie but my friend has had a cigar lounge and i noticed one thing. The vent was on but the cigar smoke got to the rest of the house. I would say if you vent it def invest in a decent material because over time if it cracks or something(he had the soft tinfoil looking vent tube running through the walls etc) it will just…depending on whose nose you use.. stink up the whole house.


----------



## FarmingEngineer

Scap said:


> Those fans already have backdraft dampers.
> 
> Op: Layout looks good to me. I kinda do this for a living so don't hesitate to ask any questions.


After you mentioned it, I looked into the units he has selected, and you're right. Not only do they have the dampers, but they are quality metal units that are spring held in lieu of the cheap plastic ones that really don't seal well (probably what the Nutone bath fan has). The other concern here is the gasses escaping in the ceiling space due to the ducting being under positive pressure (another reason for using one fan at the exit wall).

OP, make sure to use mastic (and learn how to do it right, so you don't have to do it twice) on the duct connections. This will help to prevent the fumes from entering the ceiling space, and presumably, the rest of the house.

Even if you wish to keep the systems combined, it would be more cost effective to purchase one large fan than to keep the existing bath fan and purchase four new for the rec room. Good luck, and hopefully you can get it finished up soon.


----------



## cion

FarmingEngineer said:


> While not an HVAC expert, I do design building electrical systems, and work closely with mechanical engineers daily. You WILL want to prevent the backflow of gasses into the bathroom and vice versa. Try an inexpensive anti-backdraft damper. Better yet, the bathroom and rec room should be separate, and you should utilize one large fan for the exhaust of the rec room on a variable speed controller. Less money, should be less noise, and the best part, code-compliant! Just my $0.02


Hello, thanks for your comment. Just to give you a general idea, as stated the exhaust fans have a damper to prevent smoke traveling from one to the other when not in use. I will have 3 exhaust fans on a separate duct than the fresh air intake. It is broken down on the 1 page of this thread. The 2 systems will be separate from the house ventilation system. Each exhaust and fresh air fan will be on it's own controller. Everything is broken down in the threads brother. Thanks again for your input.:grin2:


----------



## cion

jmu51 said:


> so i know I'm just a newbie but my friend has had a cigar lounge and i noticed one thing. The vent was on but the cigar smoke got to the rest of the house. I would say if you vent it def invest in a decent material because over time if it cracks or something(he had the soft tinfoil looking vent tube running through the walls etc) it will just&#8230;depending on whose nose you use.. stink up the whole house.


I definitely thought of that. We are using hard duct...less flex as possible. The flex duct tends to crack, go bad, and subject to mice bites after a while. With hard straight duct we will eliminate that problem.:vs_cool:


----------



## cion

FarmingEngineer said:


> After you mentioned it, I looked into the units he has selected, and you're right. Not only do they have the dampers, but they are quality metal units that are spring held in lieu of the cheap plastic ones that really don't seal well (probably what the Nutone bath fan has). The other concern here is the gasses escaping in the ceiling space due to the ducting being under positive pressure (another reason for using one fan at the exit wall).
> 
> OP, make sure to use mastic (and learn how to do it right, so you don't have to do it twice) on the duct connections. This will help to prevent the fumes from entering the ceiling space, and presumably, the rest of the house.
> 
> Even if you wish to keep the systems combined, it would be more cost effective to purchase one large fan than to keep the existing bath fan and purchase four new for the rec room. Good luck, and hopefully you can get it finished up soon.


Thank you so much for telling me about the Mastic material, I didn't know about that...I was going to just use the tape, and some insulation, but I'm definitely going that route 1st. Thanks!

Also, we are using my current bathroom exhaust and just connecting it to the smoke exhaust duct, as in the blueprint on page 1. Thanks again. :grin2:


----------



## Scap

cion said:


> Thank you so much for telling me about the Mastic material, I didn't know about that...I was going to just use the tape, and some insulation, but I'm definitely going that route 1st. Thanks!
> 
> Also, we are using my current bathroom exhaust and just connecting it to the smoke exhaust duct, as in the blueprint on page 1. Thanks again. :grin2:


You've got short runs and the wall cap isn't a huge restriction, so overall static pressure will be minimal.

The mastic will definitely keep leakage minimized. Assuming you're using "snaplock" longitudinal seam pipe, you'll want to paint the seam, the ends of each 5' joint, and any screw heads used to fasten the joints.

If you use adjustable elbows, paint the seams on them, too, as added insurance.


----------



## cion

Just a little update:

We bust the ceiling down some more to run more wires, get ready to start running the duct, and put up the fans. I purchased most of the lights and nick nacks for the room, just a few small things left to buy. Chose to go with floor board heating with a wall controller. So the three heat sources will be, the floor board, fire place (fake), and the heater connected to the fresh air duct, which is controlled by a thermostat. Next week we should have a nice update with all ducts and fans up in the ceiling. Below are a few photos.

Ceiling busted up.


















Lights, and floor board heaters.










Some of the duct needed for the job.










Thanks for all comments and suggestions fellas!


----------



## cion

Scap said:


> You've got short runs and the wall cap isn't a huge restriction, so overall static pressure will be minimal.
> 
> The mastic will definitely keep leakage minimized. Assuming you're using "snaplock" longitudinal seam pipe, you'll want to paint the seam, the ends of each 5' joint, and any screw heads used to fasten the joints.
> 
> If you use adjustable elbows, paint the seams on them, too, as added insurance.


Nice advice! I will surly utilize all ways you guys throw my way, because the last thing I want or need is smoke seeping through. :vs_cool:


----------



## cion

Hey guys, just a quick update. Nothing too special, just a half days work of running wires, and we started running the duct work. We also put up 2 of the ventilation fans. These fans are SUPER quiet, and we tested them as seen without the insulation, fan cover, and sheet rock.





Next week we'll finish putting in the 3rd ventilation fan, duct, and connect it to the bathroom ventilation fan already up.
Small progress, but we're moving ahead...generally we only have one day a week (Sunday) to do this work, and we spend about 5-6 hours. The hard part is almost over, and then we'll get to the electrical work. These duct joints are taped, and will be sprayed or painted with a 2nd sealer. Insulation will go on top of everything. Ok, any questions or comments and welcome and appreciated. Until next week my friend!


----------



## gtechva

Glad you're letting me live vicariously in your lounge. What type of paint or 2nd sealer?


----------



## DavidTanner

I don't have much to add other than "hell yeah!!!" I'm sure all of us are living vicariously through you right now


----------



## cion

gtechva said:


> Glad you're letting me live vicariously in your lounge. What type of paint or 2nd sealer?


Well thank you my good friend!:grin2:

As far as paints, I haven't chose a particular brand, but we are going with odor resistant primers and paints...several coats. As far as a sealer, I was talking about for the ducts. I have a brush on sealer now called Mastic, but I'm looking into getting a spray of some sort. If not, I'll go with the Mastic. :vs_cool:


----------



## cion

DavidTanner said:


> I don't have much to add other than "hell yeah!!!" I'm sure all of us are living vicariously through you right now


lol, Cool beans man...cool beans! :vs_laugh::vs_cool:


----------



## cion

Whats up guys! Weekly update, today we spent the day doing more duct work...looord it's a pain in the azz! (If you build it AFTER the room was completed). We had to cut more ceiling, more wood, more metal, bending, scraping and pulling...however, it's coming along! We put up the 3rd ventilation fan, and started cutting the ceiling to connect the bathroom vent to the main ventilation system (with the 3 fans). Next week, we'll finish the exhaust duct work, and put up the fresh air system. We also ran some more wiring for the electrical work, which we will also start next Sunday. :grin2:

Here's a few photos...similar to the last update.

Here is more duct work I had to purchase today.



This is the only piece of flex duct that I'm using.



This is the 3rd fan we put up today, and the 4" duct we have coming off the tee duct to feed or draw from the bathroom.



This is the sealer we decided to go with. Duct tape with air tight seal, and Flex seal spray. I also have Mastic, but not sure if we will use it, this flex seal seems pretty tight with the tape.



This is where the main duct will connect to all 4 fans and go outside to the side of the house with no windows.



As always, thanks for tuning in, and all comments and questions welcomed!
Until next Sunday!
:vs_cool:


----------



## cion

What's up ladies and Gents! Just a weekly update. We thought we would be able to finish up the duct work today, but it turned out to be more work than anticipated. A lot of cutting measuring etc. We finished most of the duct work today though. We connected the bathroom to the main exhaust duct, now all is left of the exhaust is running the last couple of 6" duct outside of the house and installing the exhaust exit. We started and completed most of the fresh air system as well. We put up most of the duct, installed the intake fan and duct heater. We also ran half the duct across and down the wall. All is left is to run the fresh air duct to the other side of the room, and then we can start sealing the walls and ceiling back up...of course AFTER we test everything. So far we tested each piece for power, and everything works. The exhaust fans BLOW like MAD! (as we cut them on and put our hand in the end duct) So, it's going to suck that smoke right out the room easy! Anyway...a few photos below. All and any questions, feel free!

This is the little 50cfm fan in the bathroom that we hooked up to the main exhaust system.


That fan is running through a 4" duct below.


This is the last of the 4" duct that connects to a 4-6" duct reducer, which connects to the 6" main duct.


This is the one of the two fresh air ducts feeding the room.


This is the one fresh air duct going in and up the wall, it will run across the ceiling instead of in the ceiling, as there is no room for both duct systems to pass (it's ok, my ceilings are pretty high. I'm 6'1" and have PLENTY of head room.) The 6" duct will actually come down leaving about 4" left in the beam you see it pinned against once it's boxed off, covered with sheet rock, and will have a ladder effect. I plan on decorating it with the walls using molding. Where you see the open tee, is where we are going to run the other fresh air to the other side of the room.


The fresh air duct leads up the to this 6" duct heater.


The 6" duct heater runs into a 6" to 8" reducer, to connect to this big boy pulling in all the fresh air this room needs.


We cut the hole and installed the fresh air intake. We didn't finish this install, just put some basic sealer to keep things out until next week., however, everything fits like a charm. BTW, from the fresh air fan, we went to a 8" to 7" reducer, and went out the side of the house with a 7" duct and return.


We'll as Porky Pig would say, "That's all Folks!"...
Until next week!
Be well!
:vs_cool:


----------



## FarmingEngineer

*Sorry to always be a debbie downer, but...*

I had been thinking before that you should consider bringing the entire ceiling down, putting in the duct work, and putting a new ceiling in at a lower elevation... You may want to reinforce that floor joist with the huge gaping hole in it. You are basically supporting the floor above (and whatever is on it) with 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood, since the OSB between them (which helps bind them together and gives them strength) is MIA. I would recommend a good long piece of angle iron screwed into both the top and bottom boards of that joist. FYI, those joists are an engineered system with knock-outs of specific sizes and locations that will maintain the structural integrity of the system (not saying you did anything wrong, but at some point, someone did!).


----------



## FarmingEngineer

*Another thing*

Those fans need to be hard wired (Romex or MC cable). There is a reason that the NEC does not allow cords above ceilings, and it has to do with causing fires. Your call, just thought you ought to know.


----------



## cion

FarmingEngineer said:


> I had been thinking before that you should consider bringing the entire ceiling down, putting in the duct work, and putting a new ceiling in at a lower elevation... You may want to reinforce that floor joist with the huge gaping hole in it. You are basically supporting the floor above (and whatever is on it) with 2 pieces of 3/4" plywood, since the OSB between them (which helps bind them together and gives them strength) is MIA. I would recommend a good long piece of angle iron screwed into both the top and bottom boards of that joist. FYI, those joists are an engineered system with knock-outs of specific sizes and locations that will maintain the structural integrity of the system (not saying you did anything wrong, but at some point, someone did!).


Hello FE, Thanks for your comments and suggestion. To get into what you are speaking about, we didn't want to tear down the entire ceiling as that would have been unnecessary in our case doing this small area, and pretty much knowing the target spots we needed to hit...not to mention tedious as its double sheet rock. We discussed it together (carpenter and I) and came to the conclusion to cut the pieces as needed, and then do final cuts and replacements of sheet rock. The photos I put up are raw work being done, and of course not complete. We are DEFINITELY reinforcing the areas where the cross beams were cut, and adding support to hold up everything correctly. I will further discuss this this weekend with my contractor, and share your thoughts on angle iron. Thank you for sharing your opinion and helping keeping us sharp! Thank you! :vs_cool:



FarmingEngineer said:


> Those fans need to be hard wired (Romex or MC cable). There is a reason that the NEC does not allow cords above ceilings, and it has to do with causing fires. Your call, just thought you ought to know.


The exhaust fans are being hardwired with Romex wire, as well as the floor board heaters, and will be ran above the ceiling and through the walls. I'm not a contractor, just a home owner with general knowledge, and I'd like to think common sense (which I've thought concerning the fire hazards), however to my knowledge we are using the proper wiring type and voltage. I have a contractor doing most of the work (who is also experienced in electrical work), and have an electrician to come in once the system is in place and ready to be hooked up. This project is a little more messy than what is usually seen due to most people having an unfinished space and build up, we have to tare down, and rebuild. With that, breaking down spots needed and fixing things back made it a little easier and less costly for me.

Question: The fresh air fan and Pod heater are plug base. Our thought was having and outlet in the ceiling ran to an emergency cut off switch. So, the fan and heater will be plugged into an outlet in the ceiling (ceiling will have an access panel). The fan will have an adjustable speed controller to operate, the pod heater will have a thermostat to operate, and it will be plugged into the outlet with a main kill switch to the outlet (that wont be used unless needed. For you electricians and experienced people, what are your thoughts about that?

My guy thinks it's ok and safe :vs_unimpressed:, I haven't spoke with the electrician yet. We're about 2 weeks from doing major electrical work.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## MyFatherFan

Take it for what it is worth, but my friends family had a contractor do the same thing with a plug in the ceiling and their house is no longer standing. The report determined that the fire did indeed start at that electrical outlet. I am sure that there are a ton of people who have done this or have it in their homes today, but whenever I am personally dealing with electrical I take ZERO shortcuts for this reason. It is just not worth it in the end IMHO.

Your progress looks great! Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## cion

MyFatherFan said:


> Take it for what it is worth, but my friends family had a contractor do the same thing with a plug in the ceiling and their house is no longer standing. The report determined that the fire did indeed start at that electrical outlet. I am sure that there are a ton of people who have done this or have it in their homes today, but whenever I am personally dealing with electrical I take ZERO shortcuts for this reason. It is just not worth it in the end IMHO.
> 
> Your progress looks great! Can't wait to see the finished project.


I am seriously taking this into consideration. It's surly a serious decision to make. The thing that I have learned over the years is as doctors opinion differs, so does contractors and electricians, from one to the other. At the end of the day its up to the individual (me) getting the work done to make the final call. I will make this decision off of the opinions I get HERE, looking online (studying this) AND I know several contractors, and electricians that I will also ask. Just so you know, the contractor I have doing the work is definitely skilled at the work he does, and I do trust his word to a degree (I'm always double and triple checking things). So, everyone here, please leave your opinion and suggestion, and I will look into each one, and bring the most valid points to my contractor. Also remember, I do have an electrician coming in in a couple of weeks also, so he'll also go over everything before anything is sealed up. Thanks and respect guys! :vs_cool:


----------



## FarmingEngineer

I'm an electrical engineer, and I design building electrical systems for a living. If you decide not to take the advice and install a receptacle above the ceiling, please install an AFCI in the panel for that circuit. No, they aren't cheap. Neither is a house. Especially if your homeowner's insurance company rejects your claim because the cause of the fire was an illegal installation by yourself. Best of luck to you. have a great weekend!


----------



## cion

FarmingEngineer said:


> I'm an electrical engineer, and I design building electrical systems for a living. If you decide not to take the advice and install a receptacle above the ceiling, please install an AFCI in the panel for that circuit. No, they aren't cheap. Neither is a house. Especially if your homeowner's insurance company rejects your claim because the cause of the fire was an illegal installation by yourself. Best of luck to you. have a great weekend!


I'm looking into the AFCI breaker now, thank you. Let me ask you, being the fresh air fan, and duct heater have plug in cables, how would you do the installation? Easiest, probably not the safest would be splice the wires, however, I probably would be nervous doing that. I would truly like to know how you would do this install...if you would go the outlet route, where would you place the outlet and wires so it wouldn't look so ugly?:surprise::crying:

Also, do you think I should put a heat shield around the heater to protect the wood from any possible heat?

Thanks for your advice brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## cion

I was looking online at ways to install the Hotpod heater, and came up with this. Please answer the questions in the photo if you can. Thanks! I'm assuming that white box is a wireless thermostat system. My Hotpod didn't come with that, but I'm wondering if I should go that route. Also, I asked about the outlet, because this seems to be in her ceiling, attic maybe. However, its all wood to be burned if I fire, it's not like a typical outlet in the wall surrounded by insulation and sheet rock. So, is it common or not?


----------



## FarmingEngineer

Sorry, I can't tell what that is in the photo. The blue box in the back is definitely one of those cheap plastic electrical boxes with a receptacle . It doesn't appear to be going above a ceiling though. It appears that it will be recessed in the ceiling(if they put one up). As to your install, the white box in one of your photos clearly shows a Romex connector on the terminal box. I would open the box, note which wire (hot/neutral/ground) goes to each terminal, pull the cord, and terminate the Romex into the box by way of the opening the cord had entered.


----------



## FarmingEngineer

As to heat shield, I'm not an architect, but my recollection is that 1/2" of gyp board is good for a 2-hr fire rating. I really don't have time right now to search this thread, so if you can pm me the manufacturer and model, I'll look into it, and let you know what I dig up. I would definitely recommend the thermostat. You may be surprised at how complex this can get, if the heater doesn't have its own sail switch built in...


----------



## FarmingEngineer

Sorry, I guess I missed a question or two. The box does not look like a wireless thermostat. It looks like a baseboard heat thermostat that the hotpod will plug into. You have to realize this looks like it will be in an accessible location (basement), and not above a ceiling like yours will be.


----------



## cion

FarmingEngineer said:


> Sorry, I can't tell what that is in the photo. The blue box in the back is definitely one of those cheap plastic electrical boxes with a receptacle . It doesn't appear to be going above a ceiling though. It appears that it will be recessed in the ceiling(if they put one up). As to your install, the white box in one of your photos clearly shows a Romex connector on the terminal box. I would open the box, note which wire (hot/neutral/ground) goes to each terminal, pull the cord, and terminate the Romex into the box by way of the opening the cord had entered.


Yes, you're correct. The Hotpod I believe does have the option to be hardwired, and I will talk to my guys about this.



FarmingEngineer said:


> As to heat shield, I'm not an architect, but my recollection is that 1/2" of gyp board is good for a 2-hr fire rating. I really don't have time right now to search this thread, so if you can pm me the manufacturer and model, I'll look into it, and let you know what I dig up. I would definitely recommend the thermostat. You may be surprised at how complex this can get, if the heater doesn't have its own sail switch built in...


I'm going to look into a heat shield, and speak to my guys to get an opinion. I think I would probably feel more comfortable with it. I'm going to post pictures of the heater, maybe you can tell me about it. It does have a thermostat, and it's not wireless. I'm looking into buying a wireless thermostat for it. That's why I asked about that wireless box the guy in the photo is using, so I can look into it.



FarmingEngineer said:


> Sorry, I guess I missed a question or two. The box does not look like a wireless thermostat. It looks like a baseboard heat thermostat that the hotpod will plug into. You have to realize this looks like it will be in an accessible location (basement), and not above a ceiling like yours will be.


Remember I intend on having an access panel to the hotpod.

Thank you FE for all your advice!
I'll post photos and info on the heater.


----------



## cion

This is the duct heater info.










TPI Corp/Markel HP Hotpod Supplemental Duct Mounted Heating System. HotPod Inline Duct Heater


----------



## FarmingEngineer

According to the manufacturer, TPI, that unit is a zero clearance unit, meaning it doesn't get hot enough to ignite combustible (not flammable) materials like the wood around it. I wouldn't bother with either a heat shield nor a fire barrier, as they had to have it listed for zero clearance by UL or another independent testing agency.


----------



## cion

FarmingEngineer said:


> According to the manufacturer, TPI, that unit is a zero clearance unit, meaning it doesn't get hot enough to ignite combustible (not flammable) materials like the wood around it. I wouldn't bother with either a heat shield nor a fire barrier, as they had to have it listed for zero clearance by UL or another independent testing agency.


Thank you for looking into this for me. I didn't think to check this when I made the purchase last year. I appreciate your assistance FE!:vs_cool:


----------



## Jersey_Marine

Any update on this thread? If like to see the completed project. I just completed my project and have pics posted in the general discussion section


----------



## Jersey_Marine

I guess the OP is MIA


----------



## n0s4atu

Awesome read. Definitely need n update from the OP.


----------



## Jersey_Marine

Either the OP halted the project or he got anooyed with all the suggestions..


----------



## Grey Goose

Nice!

I am relegated to smoking my sticks on my man "deck", haha, for now that is.

Bahaha... ;-/


----------



## gtechva

I pulled the wicks a little higher on my two side porch tiki torches. Just sayin'...

@Jersey_Marine can you post a link, please?

OP might be too relaxed, in his new digs, to post


----------



## Ams417

I'm forced to smoke in the garage with the motorcycles. Its horrible.


----------



## UBC03

Maybe the op heard one too many code violations mentioned and figured under the radar was a more prudent way to finish up his project.


----------



## n0s4atu

I'm hoping maybe his contractor just got delayed on other projects with all the rain we had in the Mid Atlantic and he doesn't have much new to report. I hate when a story goes unfinished. lol Or maybe he's too busy enjoying his smoking lounge to update us ruffians here on Puff.


----------



## Jersey_Marine

UBC03 said:


> Maybe the op heard one too many code violations mentioned and figured under the radar was a more prudent way to finish up his project.


Lol. I was thinking the same exact thing


----------



## gtechva

Ams417 said:


> I'm forced to smoke in the garage with the motorcycles. Its horrible.


At least it's dry. I need to get a roof put on our porch.


----------



## cion

What's up guys! I'm still here. The contractor and I actually did take a month off due to family situations on both sides. We have been back to work and the photos will be posted tonight. The code violations were addressed. I appreciate the advice, no need to run from it.


----------



## cion

Below


----------



## cion

UBC03 said:


> Maybe the op heard one too many code violations mentioned and figured under the radar was a more prudent way to finish up his project.


There was only one thing that came up questionable. I addressed it with the contractor and electrician.


----------



## UBC03

cion said:


> There was only one thing that came up questionable. I addressed it with the contractor and electrician.


Sometimes people nit picking your work will drive you nuts. I gutted and redid my basement years ago. I'm not big of permits and inspections. My neighbor that hates me would of turned me in, in à heartbeat. She turned my other neighbor in for adding 4 sections of privacy fence. 
I unloaded everything after dark and did all the work inside. I'm a journeyman carpenter. I can build walls and drywall. I had a friend that's a master electrician do the wiring. 8 years later it's still standing. 
On the other hand. If you're paying the guy all these extra eyes couldn't hurt.


----------



## cion

UBC03 said:


> Sometimes people nit picking your work will drive you nuts. I gutted and redid my basement years ago. I'm not big of permits and inspections. My neighbor that hates me would of turned me in, in à heartbeat. She turned my other neighbor in for adding 4 sections of privacy fence.
> I unloaded everything after dark and did all the work inside. I'm a journeyman carpenter. I can build walls and drywall. I had a friend that's a master electrician do the wiring. 8 years later it's still standing.
> On the other hand. If you're paying the guy all these extra eyes couldn't hurt.


Thanks for the kind words, however, people voicing their opinions is fine by me. I will post pictures soon. What we decided to do with the wires and plug in ceiling, was to axe that due to code violation, remove the plug and run the wires direct and into a junction box that will have an access hatch. The duct work is complete, and we are now doing all of the electrical work. :vs_cool:


----------



## FarmingEngineer

I'm glad everything is working well for you. I am jealous, as like the rest of these guys, I have either the deck or garage to protect me from the elements...

As for the nitpicking, at least the op understood where I'm coming from; only want a safe installation in his home. And as this is what I do for a living, I know there are a lot of code requirements out there that are over the top, but most of you would never encounter them. These ones in the residential code are a MINIMUM, and they exist because there have been many deaths due to insufficient ventilation and electrical fires. If you half-assed it in your house and had no problems, good for you. If something did and your family paid the price for your laziness, I would not envy you. 

Thank you op for making the change, op, I do feel better about your install, and wish you the best.


----------



## cion

FarmingEngineer said:


> I'm glad everything is working well for you. I am jealous, as like the rest of these guys, I have either the deck or garage to protect me from the elements...
> 
> As for the nitpicking, at least the op understood where I'm coming from; only want a safe installation in his home. And as this is what I do for a living, I know there are a lot of code requirements out there that are over the top, but most of you would never encounter them. These ones in the residential code are a MINIMUM, and they exist because there have been many deaths due to insufficient ventilation and electrical fires. If you half-assed it in your house and had no problems, good for you. If something did and your family paid the price for your laziness, I would not envy you.
> 
> Thank you op for making the change, op, I do feel better about your install, and wish you the best.


No, Thank you sir. I definitely want to do all that I can to stay within building codes and safety. I have a wife and children, and as much as I love a good cigar, I love them more! :vs_cool:


----------



## greenmonster714

This has gotta be one of the coolest threads on site. Look forward to seeing things progress. Thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## Kemetek1

How'd you know I needed a cool place to have a relaxing smoke? Seriously though, congrats on the progress.


----------



## Robb in Austin

Any progress?


----------



## veteranvmb

Have you given any consideration to wear you are placing the spittoons?


----------



## cion

veteranvmb said:


> Have you given any consideration to wear you are placing the spittoons?


:vs_laugh: I don't think I will have any of those laying around.


----------



## cion

Hello guys! :cbMan, it's been quite some time. I know you guys are expecting to hear the room was complete, and I've been enjoying smokes in there for years, but unfortunately it's still being done...(Photos coming soon). I am happy on how it's coming along, and I set a time (put my foot down) on getting it complete (Lights, walls/paint, bar & furniture) detailing will be a lifelong thing. Why isn't it done? Well, simply due to life, and doing other things in-between time. Just to keep it short, kids, wife, household things, traveling (Hawaii, Paris, etc.), not to mention, it hasn't slowed down my pleasure of having a cigar when I wanted; either I go to the B&M with the guys or have one in my make shift room next to this one lol. Over all, this project is coming a long nicely, and I'm still excited to have my 1st smoke in there...(sitting, relaxing, not testing the exhaust and fresh air system we installed.)

Well, for those of you who were around since we started, and may still be around, here's an update (hope you're not disappointed it's not done, but we are still at it), photos will come VERY shortly...I do want you guys to see the progress. I did change the name to The Brooklyn Way (cigar room).

Any questions, or comments are welcomed!  :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

I'm newer than the thread, but glad it's making progress! Keep at it brother, the best things in life are worth waiting for!


----------



## Rickynewarknj

All I want to say is you're my hero man! God bless your project and I hope it turns out as awesome as I think it will! You're the man! I wanna be just like you when I grow up! Can't wait to see the finished product!



cion said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, it's been quite some time. I know you guys are expecting to hear the room was complete, and I've been enjoying smokes in there for years, but unfortunately it's still being done...(Photos coming soon). I am happy on how it's coming along, and I set a time (put my foot down) on getting it complete (Lights, walls/paint, bar & furniture) detailing will be a lifelong thing. Why isn't it done? Well, simply due to life, and doing other things in-between time. Just to keep it short, kids, wife, household things, traveling (Hawaii, Paris, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), not to mention, it hasn't slowed down my pleasure of having a cigar when I wanted; either I go to the B&M with the guys or have one in my make shift room next to this one lol. Over all, this project is coming a long nicely, and I'm still excited to have my 1st smoke in there...(sitting, relaxing, not testing the exhaust and fresh air system we installed.)
> 
> Well, for those of you who were around since we started, and may still be around, here's an update (hope you're not disappointed it's not done, but we are still at it), photos will come VERY shortly...I do want you guys to see the progress. I did change the name to The Brooklyn Way (cigar room).
> 
> Any questions, or comments are welcomed!


----------



## cion

Well guys, as promised, here are some recent shots of the room to date. First thing, I changed the name. No longer Mo Smoke, went with something more close and personal to me, my background...Brooklyn NY. So, I changed the room to The Brooklyn Way (cigar lounge).

I'm not looking at too much more time wise before I can say VOILA! This will be a life long project as you should know, but to briefly tell ya what I'm doing to say, "ok. I'm done" (then begins the ins and outs of little things), I'm putting up ceramic tiles on the back end of the wall, wood planks one side, combined with molding to further create the rustic feel I'm going for. The bathroom will be various shades of brown. The AC unit has to be installed (being I separated the house ventilation system from this room...it has it's own), then the furniture...VOILA! lol I'm buying an executive desk to go in here...changed my mind on the bar (because I don't drink more than I smoke); the bar will go in the adjacent room to this which is like a living room area. I'm buying a tower humidor, TV and a few leather chairs. I will SURELY let you guys see the finish project; hope you like it so far.

oh, I will be putting up wood, molding and make a beam look on the ceiling as well. All in due time...all in due time. Well, Until the next update *I promise will not be in another 2 years...lol. As you can see we aren't that far from the finish line, so, updates will come MUCH sooner in the next few months. Looking to get this wrapped up to the beginning stage of life long work this summer. Stay smokey my good people...any questions or comments welcomed.













































































































This is how the walls will be done (if you haven't seen this in the thread.


----------



## Scotchpig

Good start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickynewarknj

Wow! That’s awesome! “Spread love it’s the Brooklyn way the Moët and Alizé keep me pissy girls used to diss me now they write letters cause they miss me”! Lovin’ it man!


----------



## cion

Scotchpig said:


> Good start!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## cion

Rickynewarknj said:


> Wow! That's awesome! "Spread love it's the Brooklyn way the Moët and Alizé keep me pissy girls used to diss me now they write letters cause they miss me"! Lovin' it man!


Thank you brother! I appreciate that! More photos coming soon. :vs_cool:


----------



## cion

Just a quick update. As we work to complete this project, just wanted to show the latest work in the bathroom. Instead of replacing all of the tiles, sink, toilet, vanity etc. (which would have cost a fortune I don't currently have) I decided to go with painting everything. It's pretty unconventional to paint porcelain but I decided to give it a whack. I'm doing the floors last (for obvious reasons), toilet, sink and walls are pretty much done. I'm adding the little details to everything, and then I'm doing the floors. At that point this bathroom will be out of service (as it is now) for a week or so to dry up and let things seal tight.


----------



## cion

For any of you guys interested, I've started the Facebook group & Page "The Brooklyn Way". The Youtube channel will soon follow. All of these pages will feature reviews by myself, guest, and other interesting things surrounding the cigar lifestyle. Join the group & page. Thanks guys.










FB Group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/1977382502354646/

FB Page - https://www.facebook.com/The-Brooklyn-Way-328590757793740/

Hope to see you there!

More photos of the cigar room coming soon.


----------



## cion

I know it's been too damn long for anyone to care, but the cigar lounge is finally complete. It took so long for various reasons from, family life, to finding the time and resources needed to finish. Ultimately, I'm extremely happy with it and look forward to many years of smoking it up. Sometime late January I'll be shooting The Brooklyn Way cigar videos for youtube. If you're interested, check out The Brooklyn Way Cigar lounge on Facebook.


----------



## Barry12321

Awesome job brother. Most of us could only dream to have a set up like that.


----------



## ukbob

Barry12321 said:


> Awesome job brother. Most of us could only dream to have a set up like that.


As above.


----------



## cion

Barry12321 said:


> Awesome job brother. Most of us could only dream to have a set up like that.





ukbob said:


> As above.


Thank you both! Well, as you can see in the threads, it surely didn't happen over night, but it was all worth it in the end. I absolutely love the room and spend a great deal of time in here. Thank you to everyone here who were involved with input and comments.


----------

